# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Compensazioni

## SIX

Vorrei sapere se sono obbligata ad inviare la comunicazione preventiva per le compensazioni se il credito a monte supera i 10.000 , oppure devo prendere in considerazione le singole compensazioni? (es. credito iva annuale 18.000, singola compensazione 3.000, sono obbligata alla comunicazione??).
Grazie

----------


## Ornella P.

Sembra - usare certezze oggi è pressochè impossibile - che la preventiva comunicazione nel tuo caso non sia dovuta. 
ciao

----------


## SIX

Grazie, concordo pienamente sull'incertezza generale!! :Wink:

----------


## maxrobby

> Vorrei sapere se sono obbligata ad inviare la comunicazione preventiva per le compensazioni se il credito a monte supera i 10.000 , oppure devo prendere in considerazione le singole compensazioni? (es. credito iva annuale 18.000, singola compensazione 3.000, sono obbligata alla comunicazione??).
> Grazie

  La comunicazione preventiva deve essere inviata solo se effettui una compensazione "orizzontale" superiore ai 10.000 euro; per cui se nel tuo caso la comp.ne è di 3.000 euro, non hai nessun obbligo.
Piuttosto è da chiarire se, pur effettuando singole compensazioni inferiori a 10.000 euro ma complessivamente superiori a tale soglia, scatti o meno l'obbligo (anche se pare logico di si).

----------


## Speedy

> La comunicazione preventiva deve essere inviata solo se effettui una compensazione "orizzontale" superiore ai 10.000 euro; per cui se nel tuo caso la comp.ne è di 3.000 euro, non hai nessun obbligo.
> Piuttosto è da chiarire se, pur effettuando singole compensazioni inferiori a 10.000 euro ma complessivamente superiori a tale soglia, scatti o meno l'obbligo (anche se pare logico di si).

  Qui se ne è parlato diffusamente:  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...read.php?t=194 
Ciao

----------


## SIX

Grazie per il suggerimento, ma devo dire che non ho le idee molto chiare.
Ma dopotutto nemmeno loro hanno le idee chiare, quindi opto per la destinazione di soli 8.000,00 alla compensazione in f 24, mentre gli altri 10.000,00 li destino alle liquidazioni periodiche!Forse è la soluzione migliore  :Wink:  !
Nuovamente grazie. :Smile:

----------


## ivanajol

Non dovrebbe arrivare una conferma da parte del Ministero entro il  10 aprile? Quindi finchè non c'è il loro comunicato non serve la comunicazione preventiva... anche se in ogni caso la soluzione prospettata da Six è la migliore.... :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> Non dovrebbe arrivare una conferma da parte del Ministero entro il  10 aprile? Quindi finch&#232; non c'&#232; il loro comunicato non serve la comunicazione preventiva... anche se in ogni caso la soluzione prospettata da Six &#232; la migliore....

  Se entro il 10.4 non esce il provvedimento del direttore ade, anche per la scadenza del 16.4 si compensa liberamente, senza alcun limite.
Perch&#232; devo giocare in difesa (vedi soluzione six) ? Io compenso tutto quello che &#232; possibile compensare.
Auguri di Buona Pasqua
speedy

----------


## rossa

la comunicazione si fa per importi singoli superiori a euro 10.000,00 es. credito iva 40.000,00 devo pagare un f24 di iva mensile del mese di marzo di euro 40,000,00 in questo caso devo fare comunicazione  della compensazione che voglio effettuare . felice PASQUA A TUTTI

----------


## antonio13

> Se entro il 10.4 non esce il provvedimento del direttore ade, anche per la scadenza del 16.4 si compensa liberamente, senza alcun limite.
> Perchè devo giocare in difesa (vedi soluzione six) ? Io compenso tutto quello che è possibile compensare.
> Auguri di Buona Pasqua
> speedy

  POTREI SAPERE SE IL PROVVEDIMENTO E STATO EMANATO OPPURE SI PUò ANCORA COMPENSARE LIBERAMENTE! GRAZIE.

----------


## Speedy

> POTREI SAPERE SE IL PROVVEDIMENTO E STATO EMANATO OPPURE SI PUò ANCORA COMPENSARE LIBERAMENTE! GRAZIE.

  Fino a questo momento nessuna novità, quindi compensazione libera.
Ciao

----------


## Novello

Qualcuno ha notizie sulla preventiva comunicazione per compensazioni superiori a 10.000 ?
Buon lavoro a tutti!  :EEK!:

----------


## Speedy

> Qualcuno ha notizie sulla preventiva comunicazione per compensazioni superiori a 10.000 €?
> Buon lavoro a tutti!

  Ancona nessuna novità

----------


## FLY70

a me non risulta pubblicato alcun provvedimento per il telematico relativo alle compensazioni sopra i 10.000 euro.
A voi vi risulta qcsa? 
Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> a me non risulta pubblicato alcun provvedimento per il telematico relativo alle compensazioni sopra i 10.000 euro.
> A voi vi risulta qcsa?
> Grazie

  Fino a ieri sera nulla. 
Ciao

----------

